# Oak Lane Cemetery Tutorials



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Nightfisher said:


> Not sure if I shared this here since I haven't been around here much lately, but anyways here is my Youtube channel. I've improved it a bit in the last couple of months and put together a lot of tutorial videos for most of the things I've made. I plan on adding a lot more in the years to come. I also have some video of our haunt and some goofy stuff mixed in there. I may be doing some product reviews from time to time too if I can bring myself to doing more speaking videos. (Got a thing about the sound of my own voice. lol) Anyone familiar with my haunt knows I build things year round so you never know when I might be posting a new video. Got an idea for a new animatronic I don't think I've ever seen before I may try to make for next year.
> 
> Anyways, here is the link to my Youtube page for anyone interested. - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCF2wzBEvJCtbywP3F-Ztd6g


Thanks for sharing your Youtube Channel.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Yes thank you for sharing your channel. I am going to go check things out later tonight when I have more time.


----------



## JohnGalt (Oct 10, 2013)

Long time lurker here - figured I would get my "forum feet' wet by making my first post in one of your threads. I've enjoyed your postings/tutorials for the past few years, and I am in awe of your ideas and creativity. You've inspired me to create several of my own props, and I am continually looking forward to see what you come up with next. I really appreciate you taking the time to post your creations and tutorials on here and YouTube!


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

So I was able to check out your channel and I must say I loved it. There were a few tutorials that I will use over the next few years. Thanks again for sharing the link.


----------



## Groosum (Nov 2, 2016)

I've watched a number of your videos and I always learn something. Thanks for sharing here.


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

oooo i may have to do this next year.


----------



## sakone1 (Dec 27, 2017)

Very cool thanks


----------



## bark409 (Mar 5, 2014)

love the two skeletons do you have a drawing of it


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

bark409 said:


> love the two skeletons do you have a drawing of it


What ones? The coffin puller prop? I have tutorials for it on youtube and facebook both.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Just wanted to update this for those interested. I've added some new tutorials over the past few months and we are starting setup this week so there will be a bunch more videos getting uploaded this month.

https://www.youtube.com/c/oaklanecemetery


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Oak Lane Cemetery said:


> Just wanted to update this for those interested. I've added some new tutorials over the past few months and we are starting setup this week so there will be a bunch more videos getting uploaded this month.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/oaklanecemetery


Can't wait to see them. Your set up is always amazing . Love your You Tube videos as well


----------



## WingedNazgul (Sep 24, 2018)

I love your tutorials! They are very easy to follow and are always inspiring. Your noodle root arch Is my favorite and explains the 3 dozen pool noodles stored in my garage for next year!


----------



## Maniac Marshall (Sep 17, 2017)

I also really enjoyed your tutorials, I was watching them yesterday and decided to try making my own grave digger. First foray into wiper motors, we'll see how it turns out.


----------

